# NYC Farmer needs help with Hay Farming-prices,



## julio12193 (Apr 29, 2013)

ALOHA or Hello,

Just a new farmer, and don't know how much to sell the Hay.

I bought a farm upstate New York, and I have over 40 acres of Hay, how much do you think I will be able to get from this? if the buyer cuts it, bail it and take away?

Mahalo/Thank you


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

It depends on the type and quality of the hay. There is considerable expense and knowledge in harvesting hay. If the hay is a desired type and has been managed to full potential then it has considerable value.
If the hay is just an open field of mixed grass allowed to grow wild then the value is not going to be as much.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Depends on a lot of stuff, how the field is, are you paying for fertilizer, are there other farms in the area, are they paying rent.
I"m going to guess, you will be able to get the field cut in exchange for the guy to take the hay.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Your best option would be to contact your local co-op/ag extension. They should be able to give you a much better idea and what going rate is for leasing ground and custom harvesting rates.


----------



## julio12193 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you all for the information.


----------

